# Latest news from BowTech...



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

The BowTech Corporate Office will be closed this Fri. 12/6/02 til Mon. 12/9/02 due to moving. 

The Manufacturing facility was moved last weekend and everything should be up and ready to go by Mon. morning. 

They are in the process of moving into their new 50,000 sq. ft. facility because they've outgrown the present building, again... 

For those that didn't know, this is the 4th move in 3 years due to the record growth of the company. That's not a bad thing if you ask me. 

The new facility will accomodate the Corporate Offices, Manufacturing and a new automated dipping facility that should be up and running by mid 2003. There's also plans to have a Factory Store and possibly a new machining center on the site as well. 

If any dealers or consumers that frequent these boards need any type of help, I'll try my best to cater to your needs while the office is closed. You can email me at [email protected] 

Regards, Pat


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

I've heard from a dealer that BowTech went bankrupt and they had to get Korean investors to save the business. I was wondering if this is the reason for the rebate deal and if there was any truth to this? 
Now, don't ya'll take this personal, I just simply want to know.
Thanks
Jonathan


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Jonathan Perret said:


> *I've heard from a dealer that BowTech went bankrupt and they had to get Korean investors to save the business. I was wondering if this is the reason for the rebate deal and if there was any truth to this?
> Now, don't ya'll take this personal, I just simply want to know.
> Thanks
> Jonathan *


Jonathan, 

None of what this dealer said to you is true.

I'd be willing to bet this wasn't a BowTech dealer, right?...If they're not a BowTech dealer then how would they know anything about the company? Rumors are often times an act of jealousy...

Would you mind telling who the dealer was?

For the record, BowTech is doing great. It's just a shame that some dealers and even some of the other bow manufacturers can't accept it. They all know who they are... 

I think people should take a look at what BowTech has accomplished in the short time they've been in business. 
For instance, let's take a look at the dealer base they've established in just 3 yrs. 

They have nearly 600 U.S. and foreign dealers.
Now let's look at some of the bow manufacturers that have been around for many years and I think you'll find that BowTech has just about as many dealers as some and more dealers than others.


----------



## sargent_pepper (Nov 9, 2002)

I heard that bowtec isn't using winners choice strings this year. Is that true?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Some of the bows will have W/C strings and some won't. 

BowTech R&D says you won't be able to tell which ones are W/C strings and which ones aren't.


----------



## Bowup (Jul 11, 2002)

Bowtech-shooter, as I read your last post it seems that you are saying that all dealers are telling lies about Bow-Tech just to make them look bad,,,,well I just want to inform you that some of it might come after these dealers have had to put up with the Bow-Tech dealers lieing about the great speeds that the Bow-Tech give. I'm still looking for the model that the Bow-tech dealer told people at a tournament shot over 388fps. GET REAL!!!!!!
I tryed dealing them and the best speed we seen out of the extreme solo was 283,,,that's a long ways from the 318/320 I keep hearing about. Plus when it took 6 to 8 weeks to get parts to keep them shooting, I decided I didn't need the problems that I had with the Horizan or Oregons! 
Now go ahead and Bash This!


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Bowtech*

I 'm not sure about the service you get but I know their word is not very good!! Meaning I tried to become a dealer and having to talk our owner in to doing it took a little time. I left two messages for the rep., that were never returned! Then after getting the o.k. I was within 15 minutes of faxing a order when a friend of mine came in and told me that a shop 30 minutes from me had the bows!!! This after in the beggening the rep. said he would wait to get a answer from us or if he did go with another shop he would call and let us know! I called and left two messages about what happened and guess what, they were never returned. Then at the N.F.A.A. Nationals I saw the Bowtech booth and went over and talked to another rep. who I told what had happened and he stated that that was bad service and that he would have the rep. call me. Guess what "No phone call" I hope their warrenty is better than their word is all I can say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Bowup and X-ring-1, what brand of bow do you recomend? Thanks.


----------



## Bowup (Jul 11, 2002)

To walks with a gi, I don't want to dodge your question but I can't put a brand name on here saying that it is the one and only bow that i recommend. I don't carry Martin bows in my shop but I'm not going to tell anybody that Martin Bows aren't top shelf equipment. This goes for several different brands. At my archery shop I tell anyone that ask this question " The best bow is what the shooter behind it shoots best." No two people are the same and inturn the same thing applys to bows. The only was to buy a bow is to test shoot it first, if it feels good to you then get it otherwise look for one that does what you really want it to do. 

All this "hipe" about a bow shooting good for this or that pro won't help you shoot any better or win any more tournaments. Truth is that most (almost all) Pros will shoot for what ever company will pay them the most in either free equipment or cash. 

So,,, in short " the Best bow is up to the individual.


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey BowTech_Shooter,
I didn't want to upset anyone, I simply wanted to know if there was any truth to it. I'm not going to say the dealer's name, but I will tell they don't deal with BowTech. This was no hush, hush rumor. He heard this through other reps and dealers in the industry. And besides, do you think you know all that is going on at the company anyway? I bet none of us know the whole truth about what any company is going through, i.e. Hihg Country. 
Thanks for the response anyway BowTech_Shooter-glad to see that ya'll don't think I'm bashing the company or anything-I happen to like the BowTech line.
Jonathan


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Bowup, why don't you want to recomend a specific bow company? Is it that you don't want to be judged or flamed for supporting the company of your choice? Personally I buy what I believe is a better product, according to the design and features of the product and the availablity. This site sure seems like there is a lot of Martin, Hoyt and Pearson followers, which is fine with me, I've owned them all. I like BowTech bows so they are what I buy. If they fold up and go out of business, I'll buy something else next year. What ever I pay for my bows, it's money well spent because archery and bowhunting is what I live for, probably just like the rest of you. Just like a lot of others, I like BowTech bows and you won't convince me there is anything better, just like I won't convince you your bow is junk


----------



## sargent_pepper (Nov 9, 2002)

bowtec shooter: How did they come up with the idea that there strings are going to compare with winners choice strings? I have not seen anything that compares yet.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Jonathan Perret said:


> *Hey BowTech_Shooter,
> I didn't want to upset anyone, I simply wanted to know if there was any truth to it. I'm not going to say the dealer's name, but I will tell they don't deal with BowTech. This was no hush, hush rumor. He heard this through other reps and dealers in the industry. And besides, do you think you know all that is going on at the company anyway? I bet none of us know the whole truth about what any company is going through, i.e. Hihg Country.
> Thanks for the response anyway BowTech_Shooter-glad to see that ya'll don't think I'm bashing the company or anything-I happen to like the BowTech line.
> Jonathan *


Jonathon, Trust me I'm not upset with you and I still don't think your bashing but I would like to make a few points if I may...

First you say a dealer told you this information and then not want to disclose the dealer? Why not? He didn't hesitate to say negative or deragatory things about BowTech right?...You then brought this false information to a public message board for the entire world to view and I think it would be really cool to get this rumor cleared up, don't you?

My point is, I don't think you'd ever hear such rumors from a BowTech dealer now would you? Go figure...It's only dealers that don't sell BowTech bows...


I'm proud to say that I do know most of what's going on with BowTech in many different ways. I've had the opportunity to sit in on some important meetings in the past and I'm sure I will be in the very near future. I'm pretty well in the know, that's why I'm always the one posting all the new news and such.

As a matter of fact I have plans to go to the new facility two weeks from now.

There's been bad rumors going around from reps, dealers and even other bow manufacturers which is all B.S. and it's not fair to BowTech.
It's them being jealous of a company that's already near the top in a very short time. As much as I hate to tell them they had all better get used to BowTech being a thorn in their side because they're here to stay...

BowTech doesn't start bad rumors or even say nasty things about the other companies so why should the others do it to BowTech?

*I'd like to take this opportunity to point out another first in the industry and it just so happens it's being done by BowTech.*

Go to my first link and pick any state you wish to view. 
When the dealers page comes up click on a dealers name that is highlighted in blue. 
You'll see that those dealers have filled out a form and turned in into BowTech and they tell what their shops hours and services and what product they sell. 
*They even what other bow lines that shop sells*.... How cool is that of BowTech to advertise for the other bow companies on their web site?...

Here's a link to the main dealer page 

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/dealers/dealers.html

And here's a link to a shop here in Ohio that I've been to a few times. Look how many bow companies are listed, on BowTech's web site...

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/dealers/ind_dealers/buckeye.html

The dealers love it...Show me another bow company that offers this service?...

This isn't something BowTech has to do. They do it to help their dealers and they do it to be different from the others. There's several things BowTech does that only BowTech does...

Lead or follow...

P.S. maybe you could call one of the BowTech dealers and see what their feelings are about BowTech and the future...



sargent_pepper, BowTech R&D has been testing the new strings for approx. 6 months now and they have been on 120 lb + bows and found them to be as good as Winner's Choice strings. 
If you buy a new BowTech bow then you can also do some testing yourself. I know I will be...


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi Pat, glad you're available to set them straight on the rumor! Now how about the new indoor spot bow from BowTech with the 32 inch riser and VTF technology? A friend told me that his brother said his BowTech dealer talked about a new bow that will be introduced at the ATA show. It's supposed to have an 8.5 inch brace with a 41 inch ATA and shoots 316 IBO. He said it is supposed to weigh 4.4 pounds and only has 1 inch of reflex. What can you tell us about this secret spot bow ? Oh and I guess it's a dual cam bow . Russ.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

WOW! yet another brain fart has spoken! This site is full of them! bgiGP, you can click on 'Profile" and find out who you are reading from instead of guessing. See ya.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Pat Dinan, and your name please? Nice to meet you...


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

*Sling away!!!*

All of you sound like a bunch of children!!!! 

BgiGP can have any opinion he likes. I can appreciate that he would link my name with Mr. Struthers, but I don't know why.....
I don't own an interest in the company. By the way, what difference does it make who owns stock? As long as the management doesn't change, the product won't be altered.....Selling stock to qualified buyers just brings in more capital!!!!!

If bgiGP likes WC strings, good. He should as they are top quality strings. If he believes that BowTech isn't good enough for WC strings, that's his opinion and he's allowed to express it at any time, anywhere.

Jonathon stated a good point: there are always dealers that will say anything to further their interests, just the black nature of human nature: why support archery as an industry instead of knocking it down?

To the guy that said that the dealer said the bow would go 388: well, if you are stupid enough to believe it without running it through a chrony, then you deserve it. 
Do we condone this practice? OF COURSE NOT!!!! 
Can we prevent it from happening? We try.....

Now I don't speak for BowTech, which is why I wonder why bgiGP would include me in Management's company.....I speak for me....

So if you all want to continue to argue about points that people can believe or not, good ahead. It's just words, it's just opinions and we know that everyone has one, at least one.

I hope you all can lay this to rest and have a peaceful and happy holiday

Debbie Krienke


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

bgiGP, oops my fault and you are right, no name. I thought I was on another forum and I thought I typed in my name when I registered. But, why do you think another string maker cannot build another string as good as WC? They are made of commonly available materials and the rest is just tension or the lack of it that makes others different. I've made my own for 20 years and I've never had one break or separate so I don't believe it's rocket science. I also believe that WC makes the best strings available to the public at this time, but I won't hesitate to buy a bow without them and I don't believe a bow is de-valued if it has a compairable quality string. Russ Withrow


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I think it all boils down to who is running any company, you can have talented workers using first class equipment producing poorly designed products and I'm not necessarily talking about archery. If a company has great engineers who work for a management that has the desire to bring to market what the consumer wants and is willing to make changes to existing products to make them better, that company will survive. The 02 strings that Bowtech puts on their new bows will definately have to prove themselves to the consumer. I haven't seen where they will be warranted like WC but if they stretch or servings separate, I'll bet they will loose favor among some. Time will tell the final tale but I'm believing that they will perform as advertised. They have been shot on bows up to 125 pounds and 389 fps so they'll probably work for my 70 pounds. Also I haven't seen an archery manufacture yet that didn't hype it's own product. Good luck with your shooting,Russ.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I could be COMPLETELY wrong, so take this only as uninformed conjecture, but the new strings are not being advertised as WC.

That doesn't mean that WC isn't making them to standards defined by Bowtech and allowing Bowtech to cal them O2.

It's been known to happen before.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

You want my answer, Merlin.. Merlin is in my opinion the best bowyer on the planet. Efficient customer service, Superlative equipment. Imaginative design qualities. I would rank Martin and hoyt up there as well. I have nothing against bowtech, I just think their bows are kinda bland, I'm not sure about the customer service or anything else for that matter. Good shooting.
Dylan


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Hummmm, I have to ask. Do Merlins come with Winners Choice strings? Or does anyone know what their strings are made out of and by who? BowTech bows bland? Although I've never seen a target BowTech, I believe the machining and workmanship on their bows as good or better than any I've seen. I will say that the camo around the grip on my Patriot has worn some but that's because it's hard to stop shooting it. Merlins are not available in my area and I don't buy mail order bows I haven't seen, besides enough of my money goes out of this country the way it is. I may be even loosing my job to Mexico within the next year just like many others have. As far as imaginative design qualities, BowTech IMO does it better than most and their improvements from year to year are very much apparent in looks, weight reduction and performance.You can try to sell me on Merlin if I can try to sell you on BowTech, fair is fair .


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

bgGP, good luck with your shooting this new year with the bow of your choice and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## brokenheart (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that this rumor is only a rumor. I don't shoot a Bowtech but I really hate it when another archery company goes out of business. But what I hate more is when a company rep. calls your shop and starts rumors like this. And that is exactly what happened today. A Mathews rep called our shop today, and told us that Bow Tech was going bankrupt. It just shows you how pathetic some people can be.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Stuff like that always happens. When Bowtech just started up, the local PSE rep told a dealer that was thinking about carrying Bowtech that PSE had a "big" lawsuit against Bowtech. Well I went to the PSE forums and asked about it and Jonathan Shepley kicked me off the boards!! What a daddy's boy.


----------



## Jacobi (Dec 15, 2002)

Bowtech shooter...

I just recently bought the Bowtech Extreme Solo but unfortuanatly I am a victim of the move and my bow has been sitting in the shop waiting for the draw module to be shipped to the shop..... Contacted Bowtech a week and a half after the order was made to find out that the order was not shipped but lost during the move. So now I have to wait for another 10 days before getting my bow set up. It must be bad timing by my part or an omen... I hope it is just bad timeing but I could have been shooting for the last week... I just hope the bow is worth the wait.


----------



## fatman (Dec 15, 2002)

> I think people should take a look at what BowTech has accomplished in the short time they've been in business.
> For instance, let's take a look at the dealer base they've established in just 3 yrs.
> 
> *They have nearly 600 U.S. and foreign dealers.*


With nearly 600 dealers you would think that I can get a Bowtech bow here in Australia, right, WRONG!!. When are Bowtech going to get a dealer or three here in Australia?????
I don't really want to fork out 1,400+ dollars (of our banana republic money) to buy a bow based on what I read, or from pretty pictures, no. I want to have play first before I hand over the folding stuff. 
So come on Bowtech, get ya finger out  
cheers
FATMAN


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Jacobi, what draw length do you want? I have a few different ones and maybe I can help. Fatman, I think it might be your local archery dealer's fault, not BowTech. Have they asked for a dealership?


----------



## fatman (Dec 15, 2002)

walks with a gi said:


> *
> Fatman, I think it might be your local archery dealer's fault, not BowTech. Have they asked for a dealership? *


The majority of archery suppliers (and there ar'nt too many) down here are already being looked after by a major bow manufacturer. Most only sell two or three brands of bows, and in realality, unless a rep from Bowtech (or any company really) wants in, they have to get out there and sell their product to the store owners, try to make them see that theirs is the best product to sell. I would wager that there a quite a few reps doing the rounds in the US, why not here? If most other companies are getting their reps here and doing the hard sell, so can Bowtech. Personally I can't wait  
cheers
FATMAN


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

Fatman actually Bowtech does not send out reps. They do most of their showing of their bows at the AMO show and other hunting shows and National Archery Tournaments. also their staff shooters are supposed to go to shops. I know BowTech did have a couple of staff shooters in your county but they were having trouble getting any shops to pick up the line. 

If they would want to send a rep I am sure they have lots of volunteers but that would cost probally in access of $5000 dollars to do. they would have to weight that against how many bows they realistically think they can sell there.


----------



## fatman (Dec 15, 2002)

I suppose it every company's perogative as to weather or not they use company reps to promote their product or not, in fact it's a crying shame that Bowtech don't, because we don't get the big AMO type shows down here, so we don't really get a good look at new companies or products (thank God for the internet). Our only goss on whats new is from magazines, or what the local archery store bloke can tell you, and as I said before there arn't that many of those. Guess I will just have to wait (sigh) or buy a Martin or Mathews  
cheers
FATMAN


----------



## CENTURION (Dec 17, 2002)

*my opinion*

The 2003 Bowtech line is all about quality and will be a big hit for the new year. I hear more positive talk from people about the new bows and they can't wait to shoot them. As far as technology goes, they have all the advancements built into these bows that any archer could ever ask for. I hope they continue to put the effort into their bows for the future as they have done in the past. The archery industry will benefit greatly. This is why the sport is so interesting to me and I hope it is to for you.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Centurion, cool web site! Might have to look into the Conk's camo for antelope hunting!


----------



## fatman (Dec 15, 2002)

bigGP said:


> *
> . Do you have hoyt down there? i drove 145 miles last week just because i have a friend that had one set up close to my draw.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Mate, we have Hoyts here, got 95% of the brands here, just no Bowtechs (yet) . As you say I will have to go with what I can get so I'm going with the Martin Cougar III with fusion cams when it gets here (feb next year I belive). They are giving me the best deal
My trip is a tad longer thou, about 1400 km (870 miles) just to get there, might have to make a weekend of it  
cheers
FATMAN


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

*Due to profit gains*

I would like to let everybody know that we will be moving to a bigger and nicer place (but still in the Hood)..While the move is going on please fill free to dream up why i am moving..It may be for other other reasons but I'm not telling, I just love to lead people on and you people are easy so I thought I start this post to see how far the rumors could go,,no,Im not moving because my string, i mean wife left me, Im move because my family is GROWING and I have the sales i mean money to MOVE to a bigger and better PLACE

*You cry baby!!!Get a Life!!!!* 


and you wonder why there ain't more manufactors here........


and the best string I ever got was HOME MADE,,Get my drift??

The Hood


----------



## fatman (Dec 15, 2002)

bigGP said:


> *Good luck and good shooting, that is a great bow, why those cams not the fury ? *


Not really set in concrete yet, fusions were basically a starting point. I will go to the store in Adelaide when the new models arrive and spend the day there shooting various combo's and see what suits my style, could be fusion, could be fury's, not sure what limbs thou, but it wil be a Martin. I will have to wait and see.
I will do the same if and when Bowtech's arrive here
cheers
FATMAN


----------



## pro38 (Dec 24, 2002)

As a new member,my thoughts on Bowtech.In the past I have shot jennings, brownings,martins and Pse.After my mach 10 blew a limb earlier thls year,I took a trip to McKean Pa. to the 2nd leg triple crown because the PSE van was there.They put 2 limbs on my bow with no questions asked.The only problem was one of the new limbs was faulty and created very exessive cam lean.I sold this bow gladlyfor about a third of what I paid for it.I checked out Bowtech at a local dealer.We put a nock point on a Pro 38 and shot it through a chrono.I used my arrows 355 grain 3D selects,29 inch draw,68 pounds.The speed was 320-323 fps(THIS AIN'T YOUR DADDY'S BOW !!! ).I got the bow with the agreement that if it didn't shoot well I could return it.It shot great.My 3D scores jumped 10 points.I shot my first 300 3D round on a IBO setup.I did crack a limb on it and got a new set in 2 days with no questions asked.Put new limbs on and bow remained perfectly tuned with same peak weight.I don't bash other bow companies.I love the fact that my buddies shoot mathews,it makes winning that much easier.(ha ha)


----------



## pro38 (Dec 24, 2002)

It didn't really break.It developed a small hairline crack in the center of one limb.This bow was on dealer shelf for a while,and you never know who might have drew it back and let go.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*website*

Just a simple question. On the bowtech website there are two different sets of specs for some bows. What dose each column represent. I am assuming they are different cams but it dosen't specify which is which. Any help,anybody?


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Top Cat, it's different brace heights. Probably arrived at with different limbs or pocket angles. I don't think the cams are different.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: website*



Top Cat said:


> *Just a simple question. On the bowtech website there are two different sets of specs for some bows. What dose each column represent. I am assuming they are different cams but it dosen't specify which is which. Any help,anybody? *



Top Cat, The two specs are for as pdq 5oh said, the two brace options certain bows were offered in. They have two different riser cuts with the shorter brace of course having a more reflex geometry cut into it.

For 2003 they are only offering one bow in two different brace options. That being the Black Knight Pro Dually. It's available in either 5.75" or 6.75" brace options.


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

gimp... that's not cool to try and fish out what Bowup andX-ring-1 are shooting.That's just trying to get a bow bash started.We all know who turned you down and why you shoot what you do so lets not jump on these guysBowup X-ring-1


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

shot a 03 extreem vft today........wow what a bow for $599 the new grip is awsome the bow is FAST 309fps @28 70# with a brass knock 5 grains per pound! no hand shock at all...and quiet...quality threw and threw......... cant wait for my pat dully


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Thunderstruck you goof, haha heehee you crack me up. I don't shoot for any company, I don't even shoot in competition. The only 3-D I shoot is the ones I've bought and set up on my range, on my farm. I've bowhunted for 30 years and have owned Hoyt, Darton, PSE, Browning, Astro, Grahm, Carrol, Oneida,Proline, Jennings, Allen, Martin and BowTech and that's the truth! No one has ever paid me to shoot one arrow or given me any archery equipment. OOps, I forgot that I owned two Mathews MQ1's. By the way, have you seen where I've bashed another bow company? I really like BowTech's stuff tisall, great quality that sells it's self IMO. My eyesight is good enough that I can still see quality and I agree with their engineering. Good luck with the attitude, I'm sure it will get you somewhere!


----------



## THUNDERSTRUCK (Dec 24, 2002)

gimp no I havent seen you bash any bow company but I thought it was uncool the way you where trying to fish out what bow that Bowup and X-ring-1 was shooting in the earlier post.Sorry if I took it the wrong way but it just looked like you were trying to get a bash started.Has for my attitude was it bad?If so I need to work on that.Was'nt trying to jump on ya gimp


----------

